# Melodyne vs Cubase VariAudio (vocals)



## SomeGuy (Sep 11, 2015)

I was curious if anyone has a strong opinion one way or the other on which is better / more natural for vocal tuning / tightening. In Cubase, I love the ability to view all my vocals in a single VariAudio window and switch between the different parts quickly & easily. Makes viewing harmonies very easy, as well as adjusting the timings of the starts of notes /words, etc. However, I do like the extra control Melodyne seems to offer (volume adjustment per "blob" for example, which I often use to manually De-ess and adjust for softly sung words, etc). Which workflow do you find you like the best, or do you use a combination? 

Also, when it comes down to overall quality of the finished product, does one tool offer better algorithms than the other? I've heard "golden ear" people say that melodyne takes out a high end on the sound just running it though the plugin, though my ears cannot hear this. But it does make me wonder about which algorithm causes the least harm to the original source. 

In a perfect world I wouldn't have to use tools like this, but thats for another time


----------



## dgburns (Sep 11, 2015)

I've used both,but must admit to have used Melodyne alot more.In my case not using the plugin,but bouncing out files and throwing them into melodyne,so the Cubase workflow is far easier,faster and more fluid.That said,I am faster in melodyne but think they are both pretty good.They both blow away the one in LPX imho.
I would not hesitate to use the one in Cubase ,must admit I still have alot to learn about the details and finer points about it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks! sounds like we are very similar - I too got pretty good at using melodyne plugin and got great results, but I must admit I already love the fact that in Cubase I do not need to "transfer audio" first like in melodyne or worry about signature changes, etc. I'll try both and see what I prefer in work flow vs sound. Anyone else with experience with both have any thoughts?

And yes, I've used Logics version as well, and Cubase's blows logics out of the water!


----------

